# threaded bar, equipment



## lacondesa

This instruction text is equipment related, and the threaded bar is screwed into holes with threads, of course, there is the short threaded end, and the long threaded end. If I have "una barra con rosca", o "barra roscado"que se enrosca en la apertura roscada"? hay mucha torpeza verbal para mi. 
Me llega a la mente alguna variacion como hilachado o hilacha , sin embargo no lo encuentro. 
Text " Screw in all threaded bars (short threaded end) into the relevant holes on each tank; bars can be screwed in using 2 nuts locked together on the longer of the threaded ends."
I would appreciate help with the quoted text, or if not, with the words "screw" (verb) and "threaded".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Lules

"Atornillar todas las barras con rosca (extremo de rosca pequeña) en los agujeros adecuados de cada tanque; las barras pueden atornillarse introduciendo dos tuercas del tamaño adecuado en el extremo de rosca grande"

I understand that you must screw in the threaded bars, and for that, you use two nuts in the other end so you can hold the bar properly. Isn't it?


----------



## lacondesa

Lules said:


> "Atornillar todas las barras con rosca (extremo de rosca pequeña) en los agujeros adecuados de cada tanque; las barras pueden atornillarse introduciendo dos tuercas del tamaño adecuado en el extremo de rosca grande"
> 
> I understand that you must screw in the threaded bars, and for that, you use two nuts in the other end so you can hold the bar properly. Isn't it?



que Maravilla.  Gracias Lules!
Es que estoy viajando, y la traduccion llega por internet, (gracias a D.), Por un lado visitando con mi padre, en un hogar de ancianos y trabajando de noche sin herramientas. Un verbo tan obvio como atornillar.
Gracias por la consulta.
(Las instrucciones estaban claros en ingles, y ahora en espanol,
la confusa, yo.)


----------



## Lules

Pues es muy sencillo: tienes unas barras que por un lado tienen una rosca pequeña y por otro una rosca grande. Las tienes que atornillar por el lado de la rosca pequeña en unos tanques. Para ayudarte, enroscas dos tuercas en el otro lado (el de la rosca grande), que queden bien sujetas, y así puedes agarrar la barra por las dos roscas para darle vueltas con más facilidad.

Creo...


----------



## lacondesa

Gracias lules; asi se queda mucho mas claro. nada mas que ahora mas adelante en la misma traduccion estoy viendo que possiblemente hay otra interpretacion de la ultima frase.

mmm , de ser asi, les aviso,
muchas gracias


----------



## Lules

Pues sí, no nos dejes con las ganas de saber si has conseguido montar las dichosas barras en los correspondientes tanques. Me tiene intrigada el aparatejo...


----------



## lacondesa

gracias lules, 
si realmente quiere seguir la pista, en la manana hice un nuevo poste sobre "Kick Plates, equipment, display case"
veremos


----------



## alberto magnani

Short threaded es rosca de menos vueltas
Longer threaded es rosca con más vueltas. El diámetro de las rosca es igualen ambos extremos.


----------



## lacondesa

Gracias, alberto magnani,
queda mas explicito asi.  Todavia tengo duda sobre "2 nuts locked in ", que estoy traduciendo como "dos tuercas encajados"
No hay imagen.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Lules

Las tuercas (que por cierto es femenino) no se encajan, se enroscan. ¿No te gustaría más "dos tuercas fuertemente enroscadas"?


----------



## alberto magnani

"2 nuts locked in"= tuerca y contratuerca, 
como bien dice Lules al ajustarse, permiten sujetar la barra y darle vuelta, o ajustar bien la tuerca del otro extremo.


----------



## lacondesa

gracias, me gusta el contraste. Lo tomare en cuenta. 
A la vez hay otros piezas que no estoy segura de su traduccion.
por ejemplo hay "bolts" (pernos, verdad), y tambien " square stainless blind nuts", que no encuentro definition, pero visualizo un perno?
en otro momento, se esta colocando  (una muneca (doll) "over the threaded bar keeping the "stainless bush" in the hole, and attach the nut to "finger tightness"
Debo hacer otro post?
Gracias


----------



## alberto magnani

"Square stainless blind nuts" = tuercas cuadradas cerradas inoxidables
ver: www.swhobby.dk
"finger tightness" significa que la tuerca se debe ajustar a mano, sin usar herramientas (por eso es "cuadrada" para poder sujetarla con la mano)
"stainless bush" es una bocina de acero inoxidable


----------



## Lules

Pardiez! Qué demonios estás montando?????


----------



## lacondesa

Alberto Magnani 
Me sorprendo; "bocina?' como de sonido? (o sigo de ignorante.)
Seria algo del montaje como , el perno, barra, etc. Estoy pensando en "pasador" para no ser tan especifica , o sea equivocarme, creo.

Esto llego en otro post, pero no identifico a nada."Bush, Anillo de fondo de prensa estopas, caja, casquillo de acoplamiento, cojinete, cubo, manguito, pasador, quicionera, virola; bush ¡ron, guarnecido de hierro"
Espero que te sirva. 

Lula, es un instructivo para el montaje o instalacion de una obra de arte que se traslado de otro pais a Mexico.
(perdon falta de acentos, sigo de viaje yo)
Muchas gracias por su interes..


----------



## lacondesa

Disculpame, Lules, error en su nombre.
Gracias


----------



## alberto magnani

Ver:www.matrosa.net/tienda
Da tres imágenes de bocina. Normalmente son de bronce y sirven para que un eje acoplado a un soporte,gire con un mínimo de desgaste.
Suerte.


----------



## lacondesa

Ahora si, ya lo entiendo. "bocina" Que bien, porque ya estoy entregando el trabajo.  Tengo un ultimo pendiente. Es "slip knot", en relacion a una eslinga (referente al traslado de muneca/escultura). Claro, que tendria que prevenir que no resvale la eslinga.  Podria   ser algo como "nudo de tope?" o habria un termino tecnico?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Lules

slipknot = nudo corredizo, justo lo contrario

Lo tienes en el diccionario, todo junto.


----------



## lacondesa

Lules, muchas gracias, tardiamente.  Con esto cerre y entregue la traduccion.


----------

